# first Journal



## jokbc52 (Aug 9, 2007)

Im going to give this a go so maybe i will stay in the gym all winter and not take a month off.... Im going to start with my week of lifting to this point so there will be three days in this first part..... so here we go....

monday
bb bench 135x15
155x15 
185x15
185x12

db bench 3x15-70's

db incline 3x15-50's

30 mins stair master

Db flys 3x15 30's

tri press downs 3x15-150

tri pulldowns  3x15- 120

30 mins stair master

Tuesday
deadlift 135x15
2 sets 225x15

smith rows two plates each sidex15
two plates plus 10 each side 2x15

Tbar row CG 2 plates x15
2plates plus ten 2x15

30 mins cario

db curls 25'sx15
30's 2x15

standing ez curl bar 3x15 65x3

cable curls 2x15 50
40x15

wed off

Thursday
front raises 3x15 20's
side raises 3x15 20's
These were super set

Upright row 85x15
2x15 95

cable side raises 10x15
2x15 20

Db bench 50x15
60x15
70x14

Db shoulder press 40x12
40x15
40x14

tri press down 3x15 150

15 mins cardio


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 9, 2007)

welcome! Good looking workouts.
How lonng have you been lifting?


----------



## jokbc52 (Aug 9, 2007)

umm just over 9 years  but 7 of those were for football and now im doing it for the right reasons cuz i want to!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 9, 2007)

nice. keep pushing!


----------



## jokbc52 (Aug 10, 2007)

ok day in the gym today...

bent over BB row 
115x15
135x15
145x15
145x15

Lat pull downs WG
90x15
105x15
120x15

One arm db row
70x15
70x15
80x15 this might be a PR for me im not sure

vbar cable row
90x15
105x15
105x15

Incline hammer curls
25x15
25x15
25x15

seated precher curls with E-Z curl bar
65x15
65x15
65x15

standing two arm cable curls
50x15
50x15
40x15

looking forward to next week when i can squat....


----------



## jokbc52 (Aug 10, 2007)

Ohh i think i am going to try and get some pic posted not that i think anyone would want to see them, its just for me so i can see if i change any over the coming months.


----------



## jokbc52 (Aug 11, 2007)

i had to test for a police job today hence why i didnt squat this week i wanted to some what save my legs.... we had to do one rep max fro bench which is wierd normally its just 98% of your body weight but i got 295 after working out all week and i found out i saved my legs for nothing because there was no running part....


----------



## jokbc52 (Aug 13, 2007)

monday 

BB benchpress
135x15
165x15
185x15
200x11

Incline db bench
50x15
60x15
60x13
50x15

CG bench
115x15
135x13
135x12

cable crossovers
50x15
60x15
60x15

20 mins treadmill

Db millitary press
40x15
45x15
45x15
45x15

Db front raises
Db side raises these were super set
20x15
20x15
20x15

Upright rows
95x15
95x15
95x15

single arm cable side raises
20x15
20x15
20x15

tri pull downs
120x15
120x15
120x15
tri press downs
150x15
150x15
150x15
those were super set as well


----------



## jokbc52 (Aug 14, 2007)

tuesday
Squats
135x15
185x15
225x15

Rack Pulls
135x15
225x15
275x15
315x15

leg extentions
40x15
40x15
40x15

hammer strenght row
two plates on each side and a 10 X15
two plates plus two tens two setsx15

Tbar rows CG
100x15
100x15
100x15
not counting bar weight

seated cable row
90x15
90x15

BB curl
65x15
65x15
65x15

Db curls
25x15
25x15
25x15

standing two arm cable curls
50x15
50x15
50x15
all of the curls only had 30-45sec rest between do to me haveing to leave early today


----------



## DOMS (Aug 14, 2007)

Am I understanding this correctly:  you're going _*cardio*_ _in the middle of your workout_?!


----------



## jokbc52 (Aug 14, 2007)

Yes you are understanding correctly...yes i know its probably dumb but i wanted to give it a go for a few weeks just for something different rather than just doing all of my cardio at the end...i cant defend it lol


----------



## DOMS (Aug 14, 2007)

jokbc52 said:


> Yes you are understanding correctly...yes i know its probably dumb but i wanted to give it a go for a few weeks just for something different rather than just doing all of my cardio at the end...i cant defend it lol



I'm all for trying something new. Well, maybe not as much as M.J.H. 

But there is the problem of the one hour wall.  After an hour into your workout, your body start to go really catabolic.  That's why most people limit themselves to an hour or so.

How long do your workouts last?


----------



## jokbc52 (Aug 14, 2007)

untill today they were lasting about an hour and a half sometimes almost two hours but thats with the hour of cardio today i did no cardio and it lasted just over one hour...


----------



## jokbc52 (Aug 16, 2007)

yesterday  wednesday
light ab work out(i got bored)

today thrusday

Incline BB bench
135x15
145x13
145x15
155x13

DB bech
60x15
70x15
80x8
50x15

Push Press
95x15
105x15
115x15
125x15

Incline db fly
35x15
35x15
35x15

Tri extentions
60x15
60x15
60x15

skull crushers
85x15
85x15
85x15

Front raises
20x15
20x15
20x15


----------



## jokbc52 (Aug 20, 2007)

Couldn't lift on friday i had to drive to St. Paul MN 989 miles in three days sucks Plus my diet went to hell for two of those day, but im back on track now

monday
BB Bench Press
135x15
175x15
185x13
200x13

DB Incline
50x15
60x15
70x13
45x20

Clean and Press
95x15
95x15
95x15

BB Front Raises
45x15
50x15
55x15

Incline DB Flys
30x15
35x15
35x15

Tri Pull downs
120x15
120x15
120x15

Tri Press downs
160x15
160x15
160x15


----------



## jokbc52 (Aug 21, 2007)

Tuesday
Squats
135x15
185x15
225x15

dead lift
225x15
275x15 PR 

Hammer strenght Row
2 plates and 2 tens three sets of 15

CG TBar Row
100x15
100x15
110x15
(Bar weight not included)

Chin ups 
3xfailure

Standing DB Curls
30x15
30x15
30x15

Seated Precher Curls w/EZ curl bar
65x15
75x15
75x15


----------



## jokbc52 (Aug 24, 2007)

today was a full body day because i missed thursday
Incline3x15
Front squat 3x15
rack pulls 3x15
seated rows 3x15
leg extentions3x15
leg curls 3x15
db bench 3x15
Lat pulldowns 3x15
Tri-extentions 3x15
Standing ez-bar curls 3x15
Db curls 3x15
sorry no weights i cant remember them all so i just wont put them down....


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 24, 2007)

Welcome to IM jokbc52.

You are strong man.  Question. Why all the 13-15 rep sets?  Is it part of a progressive program and you are in the high rep phase, or is that the rep range you alway use?


----------



## jokbc52 (Aug 28, 2007)

Progressive im down to 12's this week now

Bench 
135x12
185x12
205x12
225x10

Incline DB Bench
70x12
80x12
80x12

seated db Military
50x12
60x11
50x12

db side raises
25x12
25x12

BB front raises
45x12
55x12

Upright rows
95x12
105x12
105x12

I havent been feeling very well since about noon on sunday but i am starting to feel a little better... On a side note i did get some synta-6 for meal replacements because frankly im tired of eating again...


----------



## jokbc52 (Aug 29, 2007)

wed
Squat
full
135x12
225x12
box
245x12
255x12

Dead lift
135x12
245x12
315x12*

this is a pr I believe, ive never puked in the gym before but this was as close as i have been that i can remember

Bent over rows RG
135x12
145x12
145x12

CG t-bar rows
115x12
115x12
115x12

Single leg stiff leg deadlift(slsld)
50x5
50x6
I just wanted a nice strech and some balance work

Incline db curls
30x12
35x12
30x12

14mins on stair master


----------



## katt (Aug 29, 2007)

So what's the lowest rep range that you go to?  And when you get there, do you start it all over again?


----------



## jokbc52 (Aug 29, 2007)

i will eventually get down to 4 or 5 reps and then start again it just keeps me from getting bored doing the same reps all of the time... plus my body seems to respond to this. This is the first time i did 3 weeks at 15 reps though normaly i would only do that for a week if i stopped going to the gym for a few weeks...


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## jokbc52 (Sep 5, 2007)

Sorry that i havent posted not that anyone reads this anyways, but i tore my arms up pretty good helping one of my buddies with his tree trimiing business... so this week is going to be taken off i am going to try and condition a little but i will probably just spend most of my time hunting doves and getting me and my bow ready for deer season.


----------



## jokbc52 (Sep 10, 2007)

monday
A bench
135x12
185x12
225x12
275x2
225x7

B1 incline db bench 
60x12
60x12
60x12
B2 Db side raises
20x12
20x12
20x12

C1 DB fly
40x12
40x12
40x12

C2 DB front raise
20x12
20x12
20x12

push ups 
3 sets of 20

very fast workout today only had like 25 mins so i went really fast an almost no rest...


----------



## jokbc52 (Sep 11, 2007)

Squats
135x12
185x12
225x12

Rack Deadlifts
135x12
225x12
315x12
365x12
Last two sets with straps and belt

C1 Hammer strenght row
2 plates each side x12
2 plates plus 25 each side x12
2 plates plus 25 each side x12

C2 Leg extentions
30x12
40x12
40x12

D1 CG T-Bar rows
2 plates plus 25 x12
2 plates plus 25 x12

D2 Leg curls
30x12
30x12

Chin ups
3x failure

DB curls
30x12
35x12
35x12


----------



## katt (Sep 11, 2007)

Nice workout!


----------



## jokbc52 (Sep 11, 2007)

thanks i am paying for it now though, in a good way though i guess. not sore or hurting just dead tired


----------



## katt (Sep 11, 2007)

Yeah, I bet.... just wait til tomorrow!


----------



## jokbc52 (Sep 12, 2007)

A1. forarm curls
50x12
55x12
60x12

A2. forarm reverse curls(i really dont know what these are called its not reverse grip curls though)
30x12
30x12
30x12

A3. weighted incline situps
25x12
25x12
35x12
45x12

14mins stair master
1.97miles


----------



## the other half (Sep 12, 2007)

damm, man, even if katt and i had the time, i still dont think i would want to do all the high reps. i only like doing those on leg press to get a really good burn. great looking #s. keep up the great work.


----------



## jokbc52 (Sep 12, 2007)

See im the other way i just hate squating for more than like 8reps i just get bored at like 10 and start looking forward to what im doing next after like the second set but ill put up with it for another six weeks and then ill be down to the 8 rep range.


----------



## jokbc52 (Sep 13, 2007)

CG incline bench press
135x12
145x12
155x12
first time I have ever done these seem to have hit my shoulders more than anything though

standing military press
95x12
95x12
95x12

Db Decline
60x12
70x12
80x12 PR?

bent over lat raises
15x12
20x12
20x12

incline db flies
35x12
15x12
15x12
first set didnt feel good so i droped weight 

shoulder Circuit 
three sets of 20

tri pressdowns
150x15
150x12
150x12


----------



## katt (Sep 13, 2007)

jokbc52 said:


> CG incline bench press
> 135x12
> 145x12
> 155x12
> first time I have ever done these seem to have hit my shoulders more than anything though




Are you rounding your shoulders as you press up??   concentrate on keeping your shoulder blades pinched back as you press, it may help.


----------



## jokbc52 (Sep 13, 2007)

i probably was i my chest was still a lil sore from monday so i think i was compusating for that with my shoulders (anterior deltoid). but next time i do this i will make sure to keep my shoulder blades pinched back.
thanks for the help


----------



## jokbc52 (Sep 14, 2007)

Front squats
135x12
185x11
135x12

Deadlift
135x12
225x12
315x12
ok so 315 didn't suck quite as bad this time so next week i am going to try to do a forth set but we shall see

bent over rows
135x12
135x12
135x12
i was really trying to make sure i had good form on these

CG lat pulldowns
105x12
135x12
135x12

DB row
70x12
80x12
80x12

DB hammer curls
35x12
35x12
35x12

Standing BB Curls
65x12
85x12
65x12

Burn out DB curl
20x25


----------



## jokbc52 (Sep 17, 2007)

*Ouch!!!*

So i might be taking this week off now because i just dumped 225 on the ground during my workout .  So i was beching like i always do by myself no spotter and i don't use clips just in case i fail so i can dump it if i need to but today for some reason my right arm went up well easier than my left and well lets just say four plates hitting the concrete floor makes your ears ring... I actually thought that i was fine untill i started to pick the weights up and between my shoulder blades just started killing me but the good news is that it is only on my right side now.  I will see how it feels later and tommorrow before i make my mind up about scraching this week.  I just wanted to let you all in on my stupidity so all point and laugh at me 

I feel like an idiot because a i have never in my life had weights fall off the bar and because it was not like i couldnt do the weight, plus i hate it when people go up uneven benching..... im done ranting


----------



## jokbc52 (Sep 18, 2007)

well im feeling better tonite now so i am thinking i will start my week off again tommorrow.  Im still a little sore but its more like i slept on it wrong kinda sore so it is time to just suck it up.


----------



## jokbc52 (Sep 19, 2007)

*Bench day part deux*

Bench
135x12
185x12
225x12
225x10
I wish i would have had a different spotter for today after monday i think i could have got it 2 more times but the 50+yearold lady spotting me made me a lil nervous.

Incline dB bench
70x12
80x12

Db millitary press
60x12
60x12
60x12

BB front raises
45x12
50x12
50x12

med. ball pushup circuit 
3 sets of 12

weighted situps
3x20


----------



## katt (Sep 19, 2007)

Hey now!!!  Don't be knocking 50 year old ladies!!   

Nice workout, btw..


----------



## jokbc52 (Sep 19, 2007)

Its not how old she is its the fact that I screwed up on Monday plus the fact that like a month ago I had 200 on the bar or 205 and I had her spotting me and the weight barely made it back to the rack... But thanks I thought it was ok I think I should have done more .... But oh well now I just have to pack up all my bow hunting gear clean the truck and start heading the opposite direction as the deer are in.....So if I don't write for a few weeks its not because I???m not lifting its because I don't have access to a computer... 

Oh and I get to go to a new gym for the first time in a long time so this could be fun I have no idea what I am getting myself into here hopefully its not a quite gym not that I am loud anyways.


----------



## katt (Sep 19, 2007)

It was a joke....  no worries...


You're heading in the opposite direction that the deer are in???  Are you finished hunting or just starting???

We leave on the 9th of October for Elk


----------



## jokbc52 (Sep 19, 2007)

I know it was a joke...

I have to go see the girlfriend who is 3 hours south.  the land that i hunt is three hours west.  but if i dont go see her now i wont see her for well Oct. at all so yeah quality time is at a premium now untill january with me... Wow make myself sound like hot shit(which im not) lol... good day all i have to finish packin and get on the road.


----------



## jokbc52 (Sep 20, 2007)

alright so i still have a computer at least untill next week...
bench squat
135x12
225x12
275x12

dead lift
135x12
225x12
315x12
335x12
umm so i don't know what happen but 335 that was a pr was actually easier than 315 

bent over rows
135x12
135x12

Lat pulldowns
120x12
150x12
160x12

Db hammer curls
45x10
40x10
35x10
30x10


----------



## jokbc52 (Sep 24, 2007)

Bench
135x12
185x12
225x12
225x13

DB Incline
70x12
80x12
80x12

DB Military 
55x12
65x12
65x12

BB Front raises
50x12
55x12
60x12

DB Side raises
30x12
30x12

Reverse grip Bench
135x12
145x12
155x10

Weighted incline Situps
Bw+35x15
Bw+35x15
Bw+35x15

Dips 3x failure


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 24, 2007)

jokbc52 said:


> I just wanted to let you all in on my stupidity so all point and laugh at me


 
 
well...you said too....
I got stuck under the bar doing decline bench press WAY back when...after about two minutes of foolish attempts to get the bar off me...I resigned to just being stuck under the bar till someone happened to walk by. That was about 2 minutes later.
A guy was walking past...so I just kinda asked: hey....a little help here?
all been there, dun that....


----------



## katt (Sep 24, 2007)

You've got some serious volume going on there bud.. wow!


----------



## jokbc52 (Sep 24, 2007)

burner- thanks 

katt-  I don???t know if it is realistic or not but when I get back to doing 15reps I want to get 225 for 2 or 3 sets...

I???m making progress in most of my lifts which is making me happy, tomorrow will be the first day in a gym that I have never seen and know nothing about so this is going to be an interesting week.


----------



## the other half (Sep 25, 2007)

great w/o's your weights are going up very well. we just started doing the higher reps. its alittle bit of a mind set we arent used to. and about doing asnine things in the gym, its ok. awhile back katt and i were doing front squats. i had 205 on and started to have muscle failure-thats what we will call it- and i couldnt get back up, so she went to help me and we both fell backwards. a couple of guys just laughted and didnt even offer to help get the weights off of us.

good luck with the hunting. do u use a compound or a recurve?


----------



## jokbc52 (Oct 7, 2007)

well im back home finally now and I have had a rather bad diet very little exersice but I did actually manage do drink a lot and do a little herd management/meat collection...

the other half- i shoot a compound


----------



## DOMS (Oct 8, 2007)

Details?


----------



## jokbc52 (Oct 8, 2007)

alright back in the gym and it was good to be there                                     
A1. BenchPress 135x12, 185x12, 195x12
A2. Bent over row 135x12, 3sets

B1. DB incline 60x12, 3 sets
B2. lat pulldowns 105x12, 3 sets

C1. Db flys 30x12, 3 sets
C2. Db rows 70x12, 3 sets

D1. Scull crushers 55x12, 3 sets
D2. Db hammer curls 30x12, 3 sets
60 sec ri for all of these

15 mins of cardio


----------



## jokbc52 (Oct 8, 2007)

sorry doms


----------



## DOMS (Oct 8, 2007)

It's okay, I still love you.

Nice job on the workout.  What's your goal with the high reps?


----------



## jokbc52 (Oct 8, 2007)

well it was just to go down in reps untill i got to around 3 reps and start over because i dont like to do the same reps all the time but right now i am actually going to stay at the 12 rep range for a while and run like crazy because i might be at the police academy in 3 weeks and i just don't want to be the last person to pass the mile and a half run....


----------



## jokbc52 (Oct 8, 2007)

On a side note i did shoot another deer tonite, more meat for the freezer...

And does anyone have any suggestions of what i should do for legs if anything im thinking running might be enough?


----------



## DOMS (Oct 8, 2007)

The best thing to improve your running is run.

I'm sure there's some methodology as far as training goes, but I don't know much about it.  Do a search of the training forum.  If that doesn't help, start a new thread.  There are some marathoners here.


----------



## jokbc52 (Oct 8, 2007)

Haha yeah that  makes sense... I will look over there...


----------



## jokbc52 (Oct 9, 2007)

BB front raises
45x12
55x12
65x12

Db side raises
20x12
20x12
20x12

BB upright rows
95x12
95x12
95x12

standing cable side raises
10x12
10x12
10x12

45min jog


----------



## jokbc52 (Oct 10, 2007)

incline situps3x15

crunchs
6x15

30 mins on a stairmaster


----------



## jokbc52 (Oct 11, 2007)

morning
A1.incline bench
135x12
145x12
155x12

A2.chin ups
5
4
5

B1. Decline bench
135x12
135x12
135x12

B2. Hammer strenght row
180x12
200x12
200x12

C1. Db Bench
70x12
60x12
60x12

C2. CG t-bar row
90x12
100x12
100x12

D1. Db Fly
30x12
30x12
30x12

D2.Lat Pulldowns
105x12
105x12
105x12

E1. Skull crushers
65x12
65x12
65x12

E2. Hammer curls
30x12
30x12
30x12
60 sec RI
Cardio 35mins  

--------------------------
night
4 mile run


----------



## jokbc52 (Oct 13, 2007)

This is my workout from yesterday i didnt have time to post it.
A1. Db military press
60x12
50x12
50x12

A2. Upright rows
95x12
95x12
95x12

B1. Db side raises
20x12
20x12
20x12

B2. BB Incline front raises
45x12
35x12
35x12

C1. Cable side raise
10x12
10x12
10x12

C2.  DB Forearm curls
20x12
20x12
20x12

13 mins Stairmaster 1.58 mile


----------



## jokbc52 (Oct 14, 2007)

ten min run between a mile and two dont really know


----------



## jokbc52 (Oct 15, 2007)

A1. BB bench
185x12
185x12
225x10

A2. Bent over rows
135x12
145x12
145x12

B1.Db incline
70x12
70x12
70x12

B2. Lat pulldowns
105x12
105x12
105x12

C1. Db flys
35x12
35x12
35x12

C2. Seated Cable row
105x12
105x12
105x12

D1. Skull Crushers
75x12
75x12
75x12

D2. Db Curls
25x12
25x12
25x12

E1. Tri pressdowns
110x12
110x12
110x12

E2. Db Hammer curls
30x12
30x12
30x12

Situps
incline situps
9 min 45sec 1 1/2 mile on stair master


----------



## jokbc52 (Oct 16, 2007)

A1. Seated arnold press
40x12
40x12
40x12
40x12

A2. Upright row
95x12
95x12
95x12

B1. Db front raises
25x12
25x12
25x12

B2.  Lifefitness lat raises
85x12
85x12
85x12

1min situp
1min incline weighted situp
swiss ball crunchs x20

9min 2sec mile and a half on stair master
out the door right now for 3 1/2 mile jog


----------



## Delusional (Oct 17, 2007)

looks like you have quite a bit of energy jok ! youre off to an amazing start  is jogging or doing some form of cardio after a workout pretty relaxing? or is it more killer? well, i imagine it would be rough running after a big leg workout, but i used to run almost every morning, definitely made me feel good.


----------



## jokbc52 (Oct 17, 2007)

Supposedly running after lifting actually causes you to burn more calories than running before lifting, also on leg days it helps get ride of lactic acid and keeps you from being as sore the next day and avoid delayed onset sorness the following day,  as for it being relaxing sometimes it lets you think about whatever you need to think about but generally i just think it sucks lol  but i have to do it so oh well.


----------



## jokbc52 (Oct 17, 2007)

A1. Incline BB bench
135x12
145x12
165x8 no spotter didnt feel like risking it
135x12

A2. chinups
6
5
4

B1. decline BB bench
135x12
145x12
145x15

B2. Lat pulldowns
120x12
120x12
120x12

C1. Db bench
70x12
70x12
70x12

C2. Seated cable rows
105x12
105x12
105x12

D1. Incline db flys
30x12
30x12
30x12

D2. One are db rows
70x12
70x12
70x12

E1. Skull Crushers 
75x12
75x12
75x12

E2. Close grip bench
75x12
75x12
75x12

E3. Db curls
25x12
25x12
25x12

F1. Tri pressdowns
110x12
110x12
110x12

F2. Db hammer curls
30x12
30x12
30x12

60sec RI 

Swiss ball situps
Crunches

workout took less than 45 mins today!!


----------



## Delusional (Oct 17, 2007)

dayummmm killer. you do some insane workouts, i love it. and in less than 45 minutes, thats awesome !! nice incline bb's, 165x8 is good in my book. wow, just reading over all the exercises you did, the weight and reps..im almost speechless. very amazing workout.


----------



## jokbc52 (Oct 17, 2007)

Thanks, im looking forward to next week already now that im back in the swing of things, i think the wights should be back up to were there where a few weeks ago... But on the same hand i dont know because before i was resting for 2 mins between sets and not superseting everything...


----------



## jokbc52 (Oct 17, 2007)

well i will be mia here untill sunday or monday have to go finish my psychological exam for a job tommorrow thats only 6-7 hours of that day then drive to minnisota for a oral interview and firearms test on friday, then back to the famly property to hunt for the weekend... its nice knowing that i will have put 1200 or more miles on my truck this week.


----------



## Delusional (Oct 18, 2007)

damn sounds like youre busy busy man. take care.


----------



## jokbc52 (Oct 23, 2007)

ok so i drove 1440 miles this past week and all i got for it was a big blister next to my thumb so the weight training is kind of a problem this week 

today AM
Bench press 
135x12
185x12
245x4

Lat pull downs 
120x12
120x12
120x12

Situps

Treadmill 1.5 miles

Today PM 
3.5 miles stair master


----------



## jokbc52 (Oct 24, 2007)

Db military press
40x12
40x12
40x12

Db curls
25x12

Hammer curls
25x12
30x12
35x12

Weighted incline situps

Seated twists

20mins stairmaster


----------



## Delusional (Oct 24, 2007)

damn, bet you were busy man. sucks about the blister heh, but doesnt it feel good to get back in the gym and do some work? ive never seen a stairmaster before, definitely never tried one, but they look like they are pretty killer.


----------



## jokbc52 (Oct 25, 2007)

yeah its nice to be in the gym but im not going to do anything else for the rest of the week but run because im tired of my hand bleeding after a lift because i rip the scab off my hand.... so i guess i need to be a little more carfull this is like the second time in two and a half months that i have hurt myself outside the weight room...


----------



## jokbc52 (Nov 5, 2007)

A1. Bench 
135x12
185x12
195x8
225x5
225x5 
225x5

A2. Bent over BB row
135x12
135x12
135x8
145x5
145x5
145x5

B1. Incline Db bench
40x12
50x10
70x8
90x5

B2. Lat pulldowns
105x12
120x10
135x8
150x5

C1. Tri pressdowns
130x12
140x10
160x8
180x5

C2.  Db Curls
25x12
35x10
40x8
50x5

My cardio will be lugging my treestand in and out of the woods tonight about a mile each way...


----------



## jokbc52 (Nov 6, 2007)

Squats
135x12
185x10
225x8

Db front raises
20x12
25x10
30x8

Single leg stiff leg deadlifts
40x8
40x8
40x6

Cable side raise
10x12
20x10
20x8

Standing Calf raises(machine)
300x25

Leg extentions
50x20

I have a new plan of attack, i am going to get back into it this week and then i am going to start a "bulk" phase untill january and then i will cut....


----------



## jokbc52 (Nov 14, 2007)

ok so i have a new reason for not working out this week... I actually got a job this time.... I am on going to  be a security guard for the time being... so it is starting to look like i will start working out next week again because  this week has been shot with training but i am going to try and get into the gym at least once but i think that i am due to pay them for my time in there now... but being broke i cant pay so that may led to another week off...... i hat being poor.......................................but if that is what it is then well i will have money soon enough again i hope everyone is bustin there humps cuz im about to come on in a big way so look out...lol


----------

